# Kept this guy and released the rest like this one.,



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Of course- the weeb below Echo again, 3/16.  Kept this guy and released the others like this guy. Caught about 7-8 and quit because my spinning reel was acting up and I was was tired of untangling my fly and split shot. Was about 2 1/2 hrs of great fishing though and The Sparkinator had a good work out. Same old. same old - Prince and a fox spinner. Lots of ducks and 2 pair of geese. The big guy was 18 1/2 in. 

[attachment=1:2tfqyhei]3-16.jpg[/attachment:2tfqyhei]

[attachment=0:2tfqyhei]3-16-2.jpg[/attachment:2tfqyhei]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Kept this guy and released the rest like this one,*

My buddy picked me up this afternoon and we drove up Weber Canyon on a recon mission.
I was thinking about Leaky and Sparky as we drove up the canyon.
I wondered if he would be on the Weber today.

We stopped at the Sportsman's Access that was on the Channel 5 Outdoors Show.
I made a phone call at the access sign in box to get my access permit number and then we hit the river for a couple of hours.

I landed 4 Browns on a small leach pattern. My buddy fishes jigs and he did better than I did.
We then moved to the Stoddard Slough and fished the section that the State owns.
I picked up 4 nice Rainbows there using the same leach patterns.
[This is the leach that I tied for the fly swap]

It was a great afternoon. I fished some new water and caught some very decent fish.
It was nice to be on a river again.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice! It does feel good to get out on the rivers again too.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Kept this guy and released the rest like this one,*



Grandpa D said:


> My buddy picked me up this afternoon and we drove up Weber Canyon on a recon mission.
> I was thinking about Leaky and Sparky as we drove up the canyon.
> I wondered if he would be on the Weber today.
> 
> ...


Was this the access area between Peterson and Stoddard Lane??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes it was.
It's a good stretch of water but it gets a lot of fishing pressure.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Was the new property on ksl outdoors the Thruston property? Is that what you are referring to? What did you think about it? Haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Leakers. Sometime you should try a tube jig on that river!


----------

